# Advice - Mac & PC Wireless Home Network Setup



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I finally convinced my Dad to get a Mac. Now we're about to set up a wireless network so that he can share files and a printer.
My question is whether or not we should we set up the network on the windows side or the mac side? 
Then, with that, is there a good "how to guide" so that we can do this with the fewest headaches?
Thanks.
p.s. if it helps, it's a dlink wireless router.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

the number of times i've done a mixed os network setup, it hasn't seemed to make a difference. sure i prefer using my mac, but setting up a windows network with most d-link routers is very easy. the wizards built into the d-link setup are very good and easy to follow. you can get a little screwed up when you start playing with the security settings, but just remember if things go completely south and all screwed up - reset the router and you are back to square one defaults. remember it's best to be physically connected to the router with an ethernet cable when doing the setup, rather than trying to do it wirelessly.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I say hook up your printer to the Windows box since it is a lot easier for your Mac to see the printer on the network when connected to the Windows machine than vice-versa.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree as we just did this though I gave up on Dlink and switched to Linksys. Both installed really easy. Setup though is interesting. Linksys help desk was WAY better than Dlink.

Set up the services through PC as the PC cannot see Mac or communicate with Macs (talking XP here). Mac of couse is no problem.


----------

